# Worried about Cobalt Blue Zebra (2in) w/ My Peacocks



## RaV3N (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a Cobalt Blue Zebra that is about 2in now and *** observed that this one is a very calm non agrressive fish so I left it in the tank when I changed to a peacock tank. So far nothing, no agression what so ever with the peacocks (juvenile males). So now I have a 40 Gallon with 4 juvenile Peacocks (males) and one blue zebra. My questions is that if I observed the Blue Zebra and its not agressive in the new tank nor in my past mbuna tank should I worry about a change in attitude somewhere down the line or if its not agressive now then it should never be?


----------



## fishlover01 (Aug 11, 2007)

I had a cobalt with my other mbuna, and found it was the most docile fish in the whole tank. He also got beat up the most. I would say you should be fine, although of course, every fish is different, but I wouldn't say you'd be having problems anytime soon.

Best of luck!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

At 2 inches, I wouldn't expect a Cobalt to be overly aggressive.

By 3 inches, he/she should be reaching sexual maturity, and things will change. Keep a very close eye on things.


----------

